# How much to feed skinny rescue



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just got my foster dog and he is skin and bones. Can't get into much detail about his history, because it is sketchy. I am feeding Taste of the Wild salmon. I am not sure how much to feed him. He gobbles any food I put in front of him. My heart wants to feed him the entire bag, but my head tells me not to do that. I think if he could stand to gain at least 5 lbs. Should I feed him the max amount for his goal weight? 

This poor boy is the most gentle loving soul. He is so innocent and such a velcro boy. So far, no accidents either!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- I would try the max weight then. Since some rescues will literally eat till they get sick, I would say do a measured amount for awhile. He could very well get sick on the max for his weight if he isn't used to eating it. It is at least great he will eat kibble.

His ears look like they are a gorgeous deep red?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he was once a sable. The first picture is when I got him. The second is after I combed his matts out. It took a couple hours but I was able to salvage all the hair except for his belly. I shaved his belly and this morning I trimmed him up as best I could. Thanks for your advice. I will look into it today.

Here is a pic after I groomed him up. His feet are cut so short, can't wait for that and his face to grow in a bit.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Opps forgot this


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Linda,
He looks soo sweet.
I bet he'll have a"smile" on his face after a couple of weeks in your loving care.
Lucky dog to have you!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would try to feed frequently throughout the day.
And cheese!
good luck


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Linda, his is a doll, seems like you got a rescue winner…. loving, no accidents. 

It is best to put the weight back on slow, even giving him 3 small meals a day if you think he is actually still hungry. Most starved or neglected animals will gobble food at first then regulate their eating habits. I much prefer a slim animal to a heavy one. It may take you a couple of months to get his weigh where you want it. Once the parasites and such are gone most dogs will gain very quickly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww What is his name? I agree with small amounts through the day. what a cutie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute now, he'll be gorgeous once he's had some healthy food and lots of love. We could see a change in Gracie's coat after about a month.

I fed her on the same schedule as my other two and she got lots of treats at the beginning just to encourage her. She goes wild over food too, dances in circles as soon as she knows it's time to eat and will bark at us if it's past time. I don't know if it's because she was neglected or if she just really loves her food!

Good luck with him. What's his name?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Linda he looks like such a sweetie. His life is about to turn completely around thanks to you and HRI. I'm so excited for his future. I'd have to agree to feed him more but not all at once. Poor baby. Imagine what it must feel like to be "starving." 

Sending him a cyber hug.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a handsome boy. Thank you for fostering him. 
I agree with limiting food somewhat and working up to feeding him more as his system adjusts. Several years ago our friends adopted a starving kitten and fed her as much as she could eat despite my telling them not to. They learned the hard way when the kitten's tummy rebelled and all the food came back up in their laps.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a sweetie! I would feed him more too just watch that he doesn't overeat and sick it up. You can also up his calories through extra treats which will help you work with him. It sounds like he is food motivated! You'll have him sitting and smiling in no time!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

At Thanksgiving, I rescued, off the road, an emaciated boxer with demodectic mange (not contagious). He was about 1/3 under his needed weight. I could count his spine bones as well as his ribs, and his hip bones stuck up very far (I never knew how 'tall' hip bones were until I saw his, poor guy). 

He was vetted and treated for parasites. The vet told me that I had to feed multiple meals a day, four to start with, even if two of the meals were only a few hours apart. I was able to go down to three, then only two feedings a day once the hip bones were much less pronounced. I fed him more food than called for at first since it was multiple feedings, but didn't try and give so much that he would get sick, or 'flounder' as the country people say. Especially since he has a deep chest, I did not want to overfed at any one time. He has gained about 8 of the 15-20 lbs he needs, so I am now feeding him for his target weight, so he is actually getting less kibble a day with the two feedings. BUT, when I first started feeding him, I feed him much *less* and built up to more food b/c his stomach was so small that I wanted to give it a week to be able to stretch his stomach. 

IF he has diarrhea, and you know it's not from the meds for parasites, then it is because either the food is too high in fat to start with, or it's too much volume of food.

So I started out with little small feedings four times a day, built up to more food 3 times a day, and then cut back again to his target weight at 2 times a day. 

He is getting better, the bacterial infection from the demodex is less now, but still needs iimprovement. I hope to get him a rabies shot by the end of this month (the vet uses one from France that has less problems associated with it than many other brands), and then maybe 4-6 weeks after that, get him neutered. He is in my house, but hasn't 'officially' met my other two.

BUT, this means my gettiing my first 'hav' will be put on hold with this new member of the pack arriving so unexpectedly.

And, here I was set on getting a 12-15 lb dog, and ending up with a 60-65 lb dog! ound: How did that happen!! Well it happened because he was just the sweetest dog ever, and in no time flat I knew I couldn't stand for him to be put to sleep.


Your guy will be a happy camper at your house in no time.!! I am glad he is being loved and cared for.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh what a sweet little face!

I agree with the feeding smallish amounts, more frequently. That way his little belly can become accustomed to feeling full and he won't feel the need to gorge himself and risk throwing it all back up.

Good luck with him. He looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cute puppy...He is so lucky to have been rescued by you!

When we adopted Copper from a rescue group in the spring, he was completely poddy trained too. Yeah!! When I put food in front of him, he did the same thing...acted like he was starving. I'm not sure what his history was, but I don't think he had been fed well. I had to feed Miley and Copper seperately, or he'd snarf down all her food. And I couldn't "free feed" them anymore. They got measured amounts at specific times per day. Now I feed them together, and he lets Miley eat first, then he eats. He knows he will get his meals twice per day and that he won't go hungry now. He went from 14 lbs to 23 lbs pretty fast, and has leveled out. These rescues just need lots of love and some structure to thrive.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Linda:

You can also check with your vet when you take him in for his well check. I always fed my fosters the same amount as what I was feeding my own-I feed three times a day. Frannie get 2 1/2 ozs each feeding-Rom & Pagie a little less since they weight more. I would start out feeding 1-2 ozs and feed maybe 4-5 times a day-that way he is getting more food just not at one time.

He is a doll and Thank You again for fostering him. I just know he will be getting lots of TLC being with you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Linda, what a cutie, and you are so kind to take him in. Let us know how he progresses! I'm sure he's so happy to have all the love, attention and food!
Gina


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at this lil' fella's pictures. He really got to me. Such a precious looking baby.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What an adorable little boy. I would feed multiple small meals until he is used to eating. Poor little guy. Thank you for taking him in.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Now Linda, try not to spoil that cutie too much!!! LOL I agree with the little meals a few times a day, vs 2 large meals. You have to be sure not to let it get a "rolling" start, and before you know it he is too fat! Kisses to Marty


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How is it going Linda? are you too busy training to post?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for asking about Marty. He is a wonderful dog. Still no accidents inside! He pees and poos on command. He came to me stiff, shy, and unsocialized. He does great with kids, other dogs, cats etc. He is starting to interact with my guys but still doesn't know what a toy is or how to play. He has had many milestones since I got him Tuesday. He went in and out the doggy door yesterday and is using steps up to the bed today! He loves his walks and is trusting me more and more. He has one big issue that I'm working on. He has separation anxiety. He panics if I leave and he is crated. I can't keep him in a pen because he can climb and jump over 3 ft pens!!! I will post new picture later but I'm working today. Marty is with my boyfriend all day because he can't be left along yet.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Linda. This little guy has so captured my heart....*sigh* it just kills me to think of what some of these precious pups have gone through.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh he is such a little love bug. I have MHS badly and would love a puppy but I think when I get another I want to try to get a rescue.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Oh he is such a little love bug. I have MHS badly and would love a puppy but I think when I get another I want to try to get a rescue.


Be sure to check the HRI site, we always have fabuluos rescues ready for adoption. You can foster to adopt to if you want say, test drive. :bolt:


----------

